# Saturday, no complaints



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Poked around a bit in the usual haunts on Saturday with my dad. The schools of big reds were not around on the flats . Most likely due to all the boat traffic. Out along the beach, there was good numbers of hungry Spanish. Strip fast with something flashy, and they would eat it. Spotted a couple of schools of sheadhead, but they were very skittish. Only saw a few bull reds, they were a little skittish as well. One of them was probably the biggest I have ever seen, just a massive fish, but hey aren't all the ones we don't catch :yes: 
Spring has sprung, spotted the first few sets of bikinis, a jet ski or two, spotted a ladder strapped to a t-top, hords running along the beach in search of brown suits, and the pass was jam packed full of boats. Sigh, I miss the winter already.:no:
....oh, and had a profile on me in FlyLife Magazine.com last week. 
http://flylifemagazine.com/profile-...ar-scott-fly-rods-cover-boy-mexican-wrestler/
I thought they would edit out some of my sailor language. It's maybe worth a read for a good laugh, or a good laugh at me

L8, Harry


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

For the lazy....... Thank you internet. Thank you.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Way cool,

Do you wear that when you fish ??


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Harry, I do believe I have seen you on the bow of your boat in that very same outfit! Way cool article brother, way cool.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks!
There have been reported sightings of Mosca de la Noche on the bow of boats during albies in NC, night time stripers in VA, and from poling platforms in various locations. I cannot confirm or deny any further use/appearances. :whistling: :laughing:
L8, Harry


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

....and just for a few more laughs to keep it real


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Tarpon on the fly,bet that is ridiculous...good read.


----------

